
Always Bet on HTML - MindGods
https://gomakethings.com/always-bet-on-html/
======
weswpg
> You can add native expand-and-collapse components to your site using the
> details and summary elements.

WHAT WHAT WHAT

This whole time it was THAT easy??? I've been using Bootstrap and javascript
every time I needed that

